# Go camping for just £2...



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

See Mail on Sunday offer:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-1179060/Go-camping-just-2-55-camping-sites-country.html

Go camping for just £2...
choose from 55 fantastic caravan touring and tent parks!

This exclusive offer is available for breaks from Sunday to Thursday from May 10 until May 21, and then for breaks from Sunday to Thursday from Sunday, May 31 to Thursday, July 2, 2009, inclusive.

The list of participating parks is here:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05_01/mos_camps_list.pdf


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Excellent. Thankyou.

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Good info Autostratus but with that list I'll stay at home - top of my hate list is Camber Sands - only time would ever go there again would be in a coffin! They look like a load of chav-tastic sites - walk on ....!

Greenie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

THANKS given for the heads-up. Im never one to look a gift horse in the mouth.

CHEERS


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks just booked 3 nights with add ons dogs hook up £16.00 31 may spot on tip


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good bargains thanks Gillian but hope to be "over the water" during the relevant period :lol: :lol:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Tring to access the file showing participating sites. However, when I click on it it comes up file is dsmaged and could not be repaird (Acrobat Reader). Any thoughts please.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I typed all these in manually I hope you know, :?.

MAIL ON SUNDAY TOURING OFFER:

Easewell Farm Holiday Park Mortehoe, Devon Tel: 01271 870343 CORNWALL & DEVON
Forest Glade Holiday Park Cullompton, Devon Tel: 01404 841381 CORNWALL & DEVON
Hoburne Torbay Holiday Park Paignton, Devon Tel: 01803 558010 CORNWALL & DEVON
Peppermint Park Dawlish Warren, South Devon Tel: 0845 815 9794 CORNWALL & DEVON
Perran Sands Holiday Park Perranporth, Cornwall Tel: 0871 230 1933 CORNWALL & DEVON
Tarka Holiday Park Barnstaple, Devon Tel: 01271 343691 CORNWALL & DEVON
Twitchen House Holiday Park Mortehoe, Devon Tel: 01271 870343 CORNWALL & DEVON
Watermouth Cove Holiday Park Ilfracombe, Devon Tel: 01271 862504 CORNWALL & DEVON
Woolacombe Bay Holiday Village Woolacombe, Devon Tel: 01271 870343 CORNWALL & DEVON
Ladram Bay Holiday Park Budleigh Salterton, Devon Tel: 01395 568398 CORNWALL & DEVON
Breydon Water Holiday Park Burgh Castle, Gorleston, Norfolk Tel: 01493 780357 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Golden Sands Holiday Park Mablethorpe, Lincolnshire Tel: 0871 230 1933 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Highfield Grange Holiday Park Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Tel: 01255 424244 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Kessingland Beach Holiday Park Kessingland, Nr. Lowestoft, Suffolk Tel: 01502 740636 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Martello Beach Holiday Park Jaywick, Clacton-on-Sea, Essex Tel: 01255 820372 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Naze Marine Holiday Park Walton-on-the-Naze, Essex Tel: 01255 682410 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Steeple Bay Holiday Park Southminster, Essex Tel: 0845 815 9794 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Sunnydale Holiday Park Saltfleet, Lincolnshire Tel: 01507 338100 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Thorpe Park Holiday Centre Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire Tel: 0871 230 1933 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Waterside Holiday Park St. Lawrence Bay, Southminster, Essex Tel: 01621 779248 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Wild Duck Holiday Park Belton, Great Yarmouth Tel: 0871 230 1933 EAST ANGLIA & LINCOLNSHIRE
Landguard Holiday Park Shanklin, Isle of Wight Tel: 01983 863100 ISLE OF WIGHT
Lower Hyde Holiday Park Shanklin, Isle of Wight Tel: 01983 866131 ISLE OF WIGHT
Nodes Point Holiday Park St. Helens, Ryde, Isle of Wight Tel: 01983 872401 ISLE OF WIGHT
Thorness Bay Holiday Park Nr. Cowes, Isle of Wight Tel: 01983 523109 ISLE OF WIGHT
Whitecliff Bay Holiday Park Bembridge, Isle of Wight Tel: 01983 872671 ISLE OF WIGHT
Auchenlarie Holiday Park Castle Douglas, Galloway Tel: 01556 506200 SCOTLAND
Eyemouth Holiday Park Eyemouth, Berwickshire Tel: 01890 751050 SCOTLAND
Sandylands Holiday Park Saltcoats, Ayrshire Tel: 01294 469411 SCOTLAND
Seton Sands Holiday Village Longniddry, East Lothian Tel: 0871 230 1933 SCOTLAND
Burnham on Sea Holiday Village Burnham on Sea, Somerset Tel: 0871 230 1933 SOMERSET, DORSET & HAMPSHIRE
Forest Edge Holiday Park St. Leonards, Ringwood, Hampshire Tel: 01590 648331 SOMERSET, DORSET & HAMPSHIRE
Holiday Resort Unity Brean Sands, Somerset Tel: 01278 751235 SOMERSET, DORSET & HAMPSHIRE
Littlesea Holiday Park Weymouth, Dorset Tel: 0871 230 1933 SOMERSET, DORSET & HAMPSHIRE
Seaview Holiday Park Preston, Weymouth, Dorset Tel: 0871 230 1933 SOMERSET, DORSET & HAMPSHIRE
Hardwick Parks Standlake, Witney, Oxfordshire Tel: 01865 300501 OXFORDSHIRE
Camber Sands Holiday Park Camber, Nr. Rye, East Sussex Tel: 01797 222000 SUSSEX & KENT
Park Name (cont.) Address Telephone Region
Chichester Lakeside Chichester, West Sussex Tel: 0845 815 9794 SUSSEX & KENT
Marlie Farm Holiday Park New Romney, Kent Tel: 0845 815 9794 SUSSEX & KENT
New Beach Holiday Park Dymchurch, Kent Tel: 0845 815 9794 SUSSEX & KENT
Seaview Holiday Park Swalecliff, Kent Tel: 0845 815 9794 SUSSEX & KENT
Sheerness Holiday Park Isle of Sheppey, Kent Tel: 0845 815 9794 SUSSEX & KENT
Warden Springs Holiday Park Eastchurch, Isle of Sheppey, Kent Tel: 01795 880888 SUSSEX & KENT
Brynowen Holiday Park Borth, Nr. Aberystwyth, Wales Tel: 01970 871366 WALES
Kiln Park Holiday Centre Tenby, Pembrokeshire Tel: 0871 230 1933 WALES
Ty Mawr Holiday Park Towyn, Abergele, Conwy Tel: 01745 832079 WALES
Blue Dolphin Holiday Park Gristhorpe Bay, Filey, North Yorkshire Tel: 0871 230 1933 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Crimdon Dene Holiday Park Blackhall Rocks, Nr. Hartlepool Tel: 01429 267801 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Haggerston Castle Holiday Park Beal, Nr. Berwick-upon-Tweed, NorthumberlanTel: 0871 230 1933 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Lakeland Leisure Park Moor Lane, Flookburgh, Cumbria Tel: 0871 230 1933 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Marton Mere Holiday Village Mythop Road, Blackpool Tel: 0871 230 1933 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Reighton Sands Holiday Park Reighton Gap, North Yorkshire Tel: 0871 230 1933 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Sandy Bay Holiday Park North Seaton, Northumberland Tel: 01670 815055 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Skipsea Sands Holiday Park Skipsea, East Riding of Yorkshire Tel: 01262 468210 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH
Withernsea Sands Holiday Park Withernsea, Humberside Tel: 01964 612189 YORKSHIRE AND THE NORTH


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Just got back from Perran Sands (today) It's a cheap holiday camp but you don't have to stay in it all day! We got the bus on Monday from the site all down the coast to St. Ives (Christening my bus pass). Good ride, lots of small villages etc. and what looked like some very good wild camping spots on the cliff tops


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the thanks you guys.
If the information I found helps just one member then the post has been worth the effort.


----------

